# Cloudy Water From Aquarium Sand



## trudymae (Feb 11, 2013)

Hi everyone I was just working on setting up my boys 30 gallon aquarium. We decided to use sand in their tank. They are doing a pirate theme in their tank. We washed the sand even though it told us that it didn't need to be washed and added it to the tank. We used a plate to pour the water on so that it didn't disturb the sand to badly. After we filled the tank it is really, really, really cloudy and the sand has a residue on the glass of the tank. I am at a lose with what to do. We used drops that was to help clear but it hasn't. I have added pictures to my profile of their tank and fixing to add a few more so that you can see what I am talking about any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.:-?


----------



## Kuddos 2 U (Jan 4, 2013)

The filter should clear this up in a few days. Did you make sure that the drops where added without the filter being on. Good luck:thumbsup:


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

Looking at the photos, that is not bad for a new tank. What you are seeing is actually more of a bacterial bloom. This happens because the tap water is full of organics even though they are invisible to our eyes. When the water is dechlorinated, bacteria are able to live in it, and the sort of bacteria that deal with organics can multiply very rapidly. They do this so fast that it clouds the water, what we call a bacterial bloom.

This will clear on its own. And it should be left alone to clear. Sometimes new tanks like this will clear in a few days, sometimes weeks. But it has to sort itself out.

A word on the clarifiers. These will "work" if the cloudiness is caused by suspended particulate matter, but usually not beyond that. But more importantly, they also bind the fish's gills, making it difficult for fish to respire and this is highly stressful. So never use any of the clarifying chemicals with fish in the tank. And I would do a major water change to get rid of the chemical.

Moving on to the next step, are you familiar with cycling? Live plants perhaps? And welcome to Tropical Fish Keeping forum.

Byron.


----------



## trudymae (Feb 11, 2013)

We are doing the cycling now we don't have fish in it yet. I plan to take the boys this weekend to pick out the live plants for their tanks. We have a planted 55 gallon that is mine so we are pro plants here. We haven't add fish to the tank yet and we are set to do a water change over the weekend. The tank is starting to clear I was more wondering about the residue on the glass of the tank. I was able to use our magnet cleaner and wipe quite a lot off the glass but it still looks somewhat filmy.


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

trudymae said:


> We are doing the cycling now we don't have fish in it yet. I plan to take the boys this weekend to pick out the live plants for their tanks. We have a planted 55 gallon that is mine so we are pro plants here. We haven't add fish to the tank yet and we are set to do a water change over the weekend. The tank is starting to clear I was more wondering about the residue on the glass of the tank. I was able to use our magnet cleaner and wipe quite a lot off the glass but it still looks somewhat filmy.


When you're at the fish store, look for one of those sponge-type scrapers. I use this on the inside of the front glass at every water change, whether I see anything or not (I usually don't, but if I miss doing it, by the next week a bit of algae may be visible). Just be careful not to pick up any sand/gravel as this will scratch the glass.

You're doing this the right way.:-D If you get enough plants, including some floaters, you will be able to add a few fish.

Byron.


----------



## trudymae (Feb 11, 2013)

*not sure I did it right*

We did our first water change ever on Monday. We did a 20 percent change 10 gallons to be total. I did my first water test and the nitrate was and still is unsafe, the nitrite was at 3.0, hardness 150, chlorine 0, Alkalinity 120, ph is 7.2. That is why we did the water change and the lady at petsmart told me to buy and use Kordon Amquel plus Ammonia Detoxifier which at first I only added to the 10 gallons of water. The next day I checked the water again and it was worse the second day than when I did the test again. I am starting to worry. I hope the girl didn't lead me wrong on my tank. I have a lot of money time and most importantly love! My fish are my babies and I worry over them quit a bit. I know I am about to loose another Gourami I already lost one today and we haven't had them that long. Did the lady at the lfs lead me wrong?


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

trudymae said:


> We did our first water change ever on Monday. We did a 20 percent change 10 gallons to be total. I did my first water test and the nitrate was and still is unsafe, the nitrite was at 3.0, hardness 150, chlorine 0, Alkalinity 120, ph is 7.2. That is why we did the water change and the lady at petsmart told me to buy and use Kordon Amquel plus Ammonia Detoxifier which at first I only added to the 10 gallons of water. The next day I checked the water again and it was worse the second day than when I did the test again. I am starting to worry. I hope the girl didn't lead me wrong on my tank. I have a lot of money time and most importantly love! My fish are my babies and I worry over them quit a bit. I know I am about to loose another Gourami I already lost one today and we haven't had them that long. Did the lady at the lfs lead me wrong?


I'm confused...I thought there were no fish in this tank?

Did you get plants? Floating plants and fast growing plants like stem plants work best for this.

Most products that detoxify ammonia and nitrite do so by binding it chemically so it is still there but in a "harmless" form. They will still show in tests. These products sometimes have a limited period of being effective. I've never used the products mentioned.

Daily water changes of half the tank must be performed if fish are present and you are reading above zero for ammonia or nitrite. A conditioner like Prime or Ultimate is best during this period as these will detoxify ammonia and nitrite (though again they still show in tests, but the conditioners are effective for 24-48 hours).

Lots of live plants, floating esp, with only a fish or two shoudl be OK.

Byron.


----------



## trudymae (Feb 11, 2013)

I was posting for my 55 gallon not my boys 30 it ended up in the wrong post not sure how I did that?


----------

